# Vic Xmas Case Swap 2011



## Yob (1/9/11)

well somebody gotta propose summit...

Looking at the calander just now and the weekend of the *3 Dec* and *10 Dec* seem like the most likely Sat's to have it on.

I have approval from SWMBO to host if nobody else is jumping forward.

Yob


----------



## Wolfy (1/9/11)

Sounds good, create a-thingy in the 'articles' section and set the date etc that suits you, because at that time of year I doubt you're going to make everyone happy.


----------



## Fourstar (1/9/11)

... and so it begins!

The list
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. Fourstar
5. 
6. 
7. 
8. 
9. 
10. 
11. 
12. 
13. 
14. 
15. 
16. 
17. 
18. 
19. 
20. 
21. 
22. 
23. 
24. 

Reserves
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5.

Non-swap Attendees
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5.


----------



## brettprevans (1/9/11)

ill wait and see if i can be bothered brewing something for you bastards  if i do, it wont be stanard, i can gives you that. maybe a supped up version of my pride of mt torrens (ringwood style)


----------



## manticle (1/9/11)

The list
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. Fourstar
5. 
6. 
7. 
8. 
9. 
10. 
11. 
12. 
13. 
14. 
15. 
16. Manticle
17. Vitalstatistix
18. 
19. 
20. 
21. 
22. 
23. 
24. 

Reserves
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5.

Non-swap Attendees
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5.


----------



## TerritoryBrew (1/9/11)

I'm in!

The list
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. Fourstar
5. 
6. 
7. TerritoryBrew
8. 
9. 
10. 
11. 
12. 
13. 
14. 
15. 
16. Manticle
17. Vitalstatistix
18. 
19. 
20. 
21. 
22. 
23. 
24. 

Reserves
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5.

Non-swap Attendees
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5.


----------



## Vitalstatistix (1/9/11)

manticle said:


> The list
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> ...



Thanks mate.


----------



## Siborg (1/9/11)

The list
1.
2.
3.
4. Fourstar
5.
6.
7. Siborg
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16. Manticle
17. Vitalstatistix
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

Reserves
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

Non-swap Attendees
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## Siborg (1/9/11)

Hmmm.... What to brew?


----------



## bullsneck (1/9/11)

Territory Brew was left out somehow. Putting you in number 8, Siborg.



I'm in!

The list
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. Fourstar
5. 
6. 
7. TerritoryBrew
8. siborg
9. 
10. 
11. 
12. 
13. bullsneck
14. 
15. 
16. Manticle
17. Vitalstatistix
18. 
19. 
20. 
21. 
22. 
23. 
24. 

Reserves
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5.

Non-swap Attendees
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5.


----------



## Yob (1/9/11)

[EDIT] For some reasonI am not permitted to put up a wikki :blink: 

The list
1.
2.
3.
4. Fourstar
5.
6.
7. Siborg
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16. Manticle
17. Vitalstatistix
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24. iamozziyob

Reserves
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

Non-swap Attendees
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## mxd (1/9/11)

The list
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. Fourstar
5. 
6. 
7. TerritoryBrew
8. siborg
9. 
10. 
11. 
12. 
13. bullsneck
14. 
15. 
16. Manticle
17. Vitalstatistix
18. 
19. 
20. 
21. 
22. 
23. 
24. iamozziyob

Reserves
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5.

Non-swap Attendees
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5.


----------



## Wolfy (1/9/11)

iamozziyob said:


> For some reasonI am not permitted to put up a wikki :blink:


Wiki Article created here: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showarticle=180

I suggest the running list of participants/beer/swap-day-atendees is kept/updated/maintained there and that this is used for the discussion thread.
Feel free to update it when you decide on a date, and/or modify the rules and other stuff as you see fit.


----------



## Midnight Brew (1/9/11)

Im down! First case swap (swapper) had a great time at the July swap now time to contribute some beery goodness


----------



## Charst (1/9/11)

The list
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. Fourstar
5. Charst
6. 
7. TerritoryBrew
8. siborg
9. 
10. 
11. 
12. 
13. bullsneck
14. 
15. 
16. Manticle
17. Vitalstatistix
18. 
19. 
20. 
21. 
22. 
23. 
24. iamozziyob

Reserves
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5.

Non-swap Attendees
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5.


Looked on with envy at the last one, can't wait!


----------



## Midnight Brew (1/9/11)

The list
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. Fourstar
5. Charst
6. 
7. TerritoryBrew
8. siborg
9. 
10. 
11. Midnight Brew
12. 
13. bullsneck
14. 
15. 
16. Manticle
17. Vitalstatistix
18. 
19. 
20. 
21. 
22. 
23. 
24. iamozziyob

Reserves
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5.

Non-swap Attendees
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5.


----------



## husky (1/9/11)

Midnight Brew said:


> The list
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> ...


----------



## WarmBeer (3/9/11)

Still got half of the last case swap still waiting to be drunk, so going to count myself out of this one.

Will still come along on the day, and bring a keg of something hopefully drinkable.


----------



## Wolfy (3/9/11)

WarmBeer said:


> Still got half of the last case swap still waiting to be drunk, so going to count myself out of this one.


You've still got another 3 months to drink the other half.


----------



## Fents (4/9/11)

The list
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. Fourstar
5. Charst
6. 
7. TerritoryBrew
8. siborg
9. 
10. 
11. Midnight Brew
12. 
13. bullsneck
14. 
15. Fents 
16. Manticle
17. Vitalstatistix
18. 
19. 
20. 
21. 
22. 
23. 
24. iamozziyob

Reserves
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5.

Non-swap Attendees
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5.


----------



## Wolfy (4/9/11)

Fents said:


> The list


Make sure you add your details to the article-list, else things will get confusing.


----------



## michael_aussie (4/9/11)

Fents said:


> The list
> 1. michael_aussie
> 2.
> 3.
> ...


----------



## Wolfy (4/9/11)

Use ... the ... article ... list : http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showarticle=180
_(Or it gets really confusing when you make duplicate entries)_



> The list
> 1. michael_aussie Wolfy - (probably) Munich Dunkel - Probably attending.
> 2. michael_aussie


----------



## Siborg (4/9/11)

Wolfy said:


> Use ... the ... article ... list : http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showarticle=180
> _(Or it gets really confusing when you make duplicate entries)_


Munich dunkel, ey Wolfy? Should be good.

What to brew... what to brew. Might have a crack at some sort of lager... maybe a strong lager...


----------



## Wolfy (4/9/11)

Siborg said:


> Munich dunkel, ey Wolfy? Should be good.


Been lagering for a month now, so should be nicely by the time the swap comes around.


----------



## razz (5/9/11)

I'm in, spot 9 taken.


----------



## Yob (9/9/11)

while im waiting for admin to get back to me as to why I cant start wikki's, can somebody start a Vic Xmas Case Swap Brew Day wikki so I can then edit it? <_< 

Suggest we do equipment and food in the one?

Yob


----------



## Wolfy (9/9/11)

iamozziyob said:


> while im waiting for admin to get back to me as to why I cant start wikki's, can somebody start a Vic Xmas Case Swap Brew Day wikki so I can then edit it? <_<


Done:
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showarticle=181


----------



## brendo (9/9/11)

After being a non-swapper for the last few events, I reckon it is time I got back on the band wagon - locked in 12th spot, just gotta work out what I am brewing.

Brendo


----------



## Siborg (9/9/11)

brendo said:


> After being a non-swapper for the last few events, I reckon it is time I got back on the band wagon - locked in 12th spot, just gotta work out what I am brewing.
> 
> Brendo


Welcome back, Brendo!


----------



## Lecterfan (9/9/11)

I'm not going to get to this one unfortunately. Warmbeer will have to amuse himself making fun of someone else....


----------



## manticle (9/9/11)

Lecterfan said:


> I'm not going to get to this one unfortunately.



Reconsider


----------



## WarmBeer (9/9/11)

manticle said:


> Reconsider


Agreed. Who else is going to wear the foolish looking cowboy hat?


----------



## Vitalstatistix (9/9/11)

manticle said:


> Reconsider



yes, reconsider. We need to further discuss of the joys of beard ownership.


p.s. thanks for the PM Richy, I have been a bit too busy (and lazy) to reply. commin soon though.


----------



## Yob (9/9/11)

manticle said:


> Reconsider



who else will we find to try and pick themselvs up with you? or fall over with you for that matter


----------



## Lecterfan (9/9/11)

Aah fellas. I WANT to come - I have been led to believe that I had a great time at the last one - it's just that I already have that weekend booked out. It's a hell of a time of year to find a free weekend. The irony is that by then the semester will be over so most of my free time is Mon-Fri haha.

Yob - you just leave the front door open and I'll start the case swap on the Thursday or Friday and we'll be sweet...

Warmbeer: I can appreciate that it'll be difficult to find another eloquent, talentless yet boastful bogan to amuse yourself with...but I'm sure you'll find someone else... :icon_cheers: 

I'll probably host a B.A.R. gathering before the year is out, and you are all most welcome to bring swags and digestive systems to that haha.


----------



## wakkatoo (9/9/11)

Lecterfan said:


> I'll probably host a B.A.R. gathering before the year is out



well, that answers one of the questions that was going to be asked on Sunday. You just volunteered to host the next one my friend  

Don't worry, my shed is in the process of being built, once its up, I'll be putting my hand up as host as well...


Back to the topic - who else will lose his sunnies and repeatedly slap his knee, all the while wrestle in the dirt yet not spill a drop......  

Oh, I won't be there either fellas, just too busy that time of the year. Mark me down for xmas in july next year tho...


----------



## Leigh (10/9/11)

Was really hoping to get to this one, but will be in Bendigo...oh well, maybe the next swap


----------



## kaspa07 (10/9/11)

Im relatively new to home brewing, I dont really bottle anymore(real lazy), how would it work if I came with a 19lt corney keg? Id love to come to a case swap but I don''t bottle my beer


----------



## Siborg (10/9/11)

Tom.k said:


> Im relatively new to home brewing, I dont really bottle anymore(real lazy), how would it work if I came with a 19lt corney keg? Id love to come to a case swap but I don''t bottle my beer


Either 
a) see if someone can lend you a counter pressure bottle filler to fill from your keg
or
b ) show up as a non-swap attendee, bring your keg and party on!


----------



## Acasta (19/9/11)

Im not too sure how to edit myself in the article without complete ruining it.
When I open it up i see lots of formatting code.


----------



## Siborg (19/9/11)

Acasta said:


> Im not too sure how to edit myself in the article without complete ruining it.
> When I open it up i see lots of formatting code.


Put you in there. Not sure how to reset the code... it can be done from memory


----------



## Acasta (19/9/11)

Siborg said:


> Put you in there. Not sure how to reset the code... it can be done from memory


Looks like you didn't stuff it up. Good work :lol:


----------



## WarmBeer (19/9/11)

Acasta said:


> Looks like you didn't stuff it up. Good work :lol:


Something just "happens" to the formatting of the document from time to time, not sure why.

I use the following web page to convert the raw HTML back to the more user-friendly BBCode document: http://www.seabreezecomputers.com/html2bbcode/

Capt. Nerd, over-n-out


----------



## Fents (19/9/11)

brendo said:


> After being a non-swapper for the last few events, I reckon it is time I got back on the band wagon - locked in 12th spot, just gotta work out what I am brewing.
> 
> Brendo



word, old school crew in effect, we can sit up the back all day, talk about the old days whilst scratching our chins. 

now if we can only convice spillsy, thirsty, peels, rook, barramundi and hairofthedog.


----------



## therook (19/9/11)

Fents said:


> word, old school crew in effect, we can sit up the back all day, talk about the old days whilst scratching our chins.
> 
> now if we can only convice spillsy, thirsty, peels, rook, barramundi and hairofthedog.



You talked me into it Fents, lets talk Footy hey buddy?

Attending but not swapping

Rook


----------



## Fents (20/9/11)

therook said:


> You talked me into it Fents, lets talk Footy hey buddy?
> 
> Attending but not swapping
> 
> Rook



meow!


----------



## Fourstar (20/9/11)

therook said:


> You talked me into it Fents, lets talk Footy hey buddy?




I think you better preemptively update your avatar rooky!


----------



## DarkFaerytale (20/9/11)

hey all, been a while, looks like i got in befor the list was full. Hope you don't mind me coming along.

will start my planning asap

-Phill


----------



## Fents (20/9/11)

DarkFaerytale said:


> hey all, been a while, looks like i got in befor the list was full. Hope you don't mind me coming along.
> 
> will start my planning asap
> 
> -Phill



Oh my goodness! he's back! bloody hell mate thought you had fallen off the earth, will be great to catch up again.

This could be the swap that brings all the retiree's out!


----------



## DarkFaerytale (23/9/11)

I'v re-introduced myself to extreme brewing and i'm going to brew a honey-camomile american wheat, or at least as close as i can get with my ingrediants. i'll have a back up beer prepared as well just incase something goes wrong.

whats everyone else brewing?


----------



## Yob (2/10/11)

hopefully a steam ale... I hope to have all my gear ready (and used) soon I hope... gettin real itchy about it. Though this does mean you will possibly be recieving one of my first AG attempts :unsure: will have a fall back if it all goes south on me!! lol

Ive just invited my neighbour along, not a forum member and I hope people dont mind, he will be bringing some of his craft along as well... Ive added him as a non swapper 

Yob


----------



## peaky (2/10/11)

I have an ESB that should be in the bottle next weekend. It'll be good to go after 9 weeks in the bottle, ready to drink at case swap time.


----------



## Fourstar (2/10/11)

peakydh said:


> I have an ESB that should be in the bottle next weekend. It'll be good to go after 9 weeks in the bottle, ready to drink at case swap time.




soudns the same as me, just started fermenting the APA yesterday!


----------



## peaky (19/10/11)

Just realised last night that I have bottled half of my case swap ESB in my good Coopers crown seal bottles. Goddamn it, case swap virgin not thinking. <_< 

Hopefully some of you guys will return the favor!


----------



## manticle (19/10/11)

You'll get coopers back from me.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (19/10/11)

i'm sure there will be a couple coopers bottles in mine


----------



## Fourstar (24/10/11)

well my entry was bottled yesterday. I had some dregs in the fermenter post cold conditioning which i force carbed for a taster.

Tastes pretty good although i wish i didn't leave it in the fermenter for so long as the hop aroma has faded somewhat since primary fermentation finished.

Either way its a clean and hoppy pale ale which should be enjoyable. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Siborg (24/10/11)

Just put down my galaxy pale ale yesterday with some 1272. Used a pretty basic grist, no bittering, plenty of fresh galaxy flowers late and I'm going to dry hop the shit out of it.


----------



## peaky (27/10/11)

Siborg said:


> Just put down my galaxy pale ale yesterday with some 1272. Used a pretty basic grist, no bittering, plenty of fresh galaxy flowers late and I'm going to dry hop the shit out of it.



You wouldn't happen to have any of that 1272 on slant would you?


----------



## Charst (27/10/11)

Did a first trial Black IPA thats looking like being renamed an American Brown ale, bottling this weekend.


----------



## Siborg (27/10/11)

peakydh said:


> You wouldn't happen to have any of that 1272 on slant would you?


Nope, sorry. I don't slant any of my yeast. I really should, as it would save me a heap of money buying yeast


----------



## Yob (29/10/11)

Gotta get the meat order into the Delightful Haugheys Butcher Shop just down the road, in July he did a pretty good job of some Lamb and some Pork, I rekon we could have gone a fraction more, 

maybe a bit of goat? 

Should I just go ahead and order 4kg of each Lamb Pork and Goat? Happy to organise the spit again if thats what we want?

Yob


----------



## Siborg (29/10/11)

iamozziyob said:


> Gotta get the meat order into the Delightful Haugheys Butcher Shop just down the road, in July he did a pretty good job of some Lamb and some Pork, I rekon we could have gone a fraction more,
> 
> maybe a bit of goat?
> 
> ...


Yo mate. If I can help out at all, let me know. You did an awesome job in July organising that. Would be good to return the favour. 

I just tasted a sample of my galaxy ale... I'm thinking of pulling out. It's too good to share! So much galaxy goodness and I have another 160g I'm tempted to add dry (in other thread).


----------



## Yob (29/10/11)

Siborg said:


> Would be good to return the favour.



He's just down the road from me mate so is no drama, I would maybe like a bit of help in other areas though, what time can you be on hand on the day? presume you will be here for the brewin?

will post something in the brewday topic to get the feel of whats going to be possible on the day as I understand that it is also the Grain Bulkbuy day  

a busy day for many


----------



## manticle (29/10/11)

Sorry if it's been posted but what time are we looking at starting?


----------



## Siborg (29/10/11)

iamozziyob said:


> He's just down the road from me mate so is no drama, I would maybe like a bit of help in other areas though, what time can you be on hand on the day? presume you will be here for the brewin?
> 
> will post something in the brewday topic to get the feel of whats going to be possible on the day as I understand that it is also the Grain Bulkbuy day
> 
> a busy day for many


Not getting anything from the bulk buy, though I should see if someone wants to split some munich. 

Can get there pretty early to help setup mate. I'll just get someone to drop me off and I'll see if I get another brew down soon (have nothing on except the swap beer), I may be able to bring a keg of scottish ale. If it's brewed in time, I'll organise a bucket and I can bring my gas bottle and reg. Or I can just bring my gas and reg and we can use it to top up the other kegs.


----------



## [email protected] (1/11/11)

peakydh said:


> Just realised last night that I have bottled half of my case swap ESB in my good Coopers crown seal bottles. Goddamn it, case swap virgin not thinking. <_<
> 
> Hopefully some of you guys will return the favor!



Just bottled mine.
I did all glass in July and I was shitting myself the whole way on the bumpy roads. Ended up getting more than half back in PET, which was a lot easier to transport, lighter to carry which is nice for my piss weak spine.

I am a bit of a glass purist, never have used PET, but after having so many good swap beers from the PETS I am a convert, obviously not for anything i want to age.
So off to LHBS and bought 15 Coppertun AKA Brewcraft bottles to add to my new PET collection, ******* 2 of them have holes in them and starting leaking about half way through filling. I decanted via funnel and tube into other bottles which I designated as testers.

So i got out what glass i have = 6 and filled them as I lost faith in my new PETS, stick to coopers plastic i guess...?
Hopefully none of the others bust a nut upon carbing, only aiming for 2.1 volumes so fingers crossed.
Il bring all the glass ones for any other glass users that want same back.


----------



## Yob (1/11/11)

everyone got a lovely Coopers bottle with a label in the July Swap 

, (Quality Warb Label)

It all depends on the cleaned bottles ive got on hand at the time...  

If Batch A) beer fails {just like July} then batch B) goes to the swap - Batch A) and B) could either be coopers or twist simply depending on what was crated at the time.. 

that reminds me to get some new label art sent off to the Warbster


----------



## [email protected] (1/11/11)

iamozziyob said:


> everyone got a lovely Coopers bottle with a label in the July Swap View attachment 49720
> , (Quality Warb Label)
> 
> It all depends on the cleaned bottles ive got on hand at the time...
> ...



Your label was pretty sweet... :super:


----------



## Siborg (1/11/11)

Beer4U said:


> Just bottled mine.
> I did all glass in July and I was shitting myself the whole way on the bumpy roads. Ended up getting more than half back in PET, which was a lot easier to transport, lighter to carry which is nice for my piss weak spine.
> 
> I am a bit of a glass purist, never have used PET, but after having so many good swap beers from the PETS I am a convert, obviously not for anything i want to age.
> ...


I've only ever used the coopers PET from Big W or Kmart. Never had a problem with them. Cheap too, from $12-15 for a box of 15


----------



## Wolfman (5/11/11)

Just put my name in as a non swapper. Never been to one of these before, so I'm happily a virgin. Im helping manticle with the bulk buy that morning too. So what's expected of me to bring?


----------



## manticle (5/11/11)

Yourself and any beer you wish to share. Probably ten bucks or so to chuck towards the spit, a sense of humour and an acceptance of nerdiness.


----------



## peaky (5/11/11)

Still 2 spots to fill on the list.

Are you non swap attendees sure you have nothing to swap? :icon_drunk:


----------



## Fourstar (5/11/11)

peakydh said:


> Still 2 spots to fill on the list.
> 
> Are you non swap attendees sure you have nothing to swap? :icon_drunk:



im happy to keep three bottles for myself! :chug:


----------



## peaky (6/11/11)

Fourstar said:


> im happy to keep three bottles for myself! :chug:



Ahh, yes. My case swap ESB has been in the bottle for 4 weeks, I cracked one open today and it's not half bad. Happy to keep a few extra bottles to myself if it works out that way


----------



## Yob (6/11/11)

shan0066 said:


> So what's expected of me to bring?



:icon_drunk: 



manticle said:


> Yourself and any beer you wish to share. Probably ten bucks or so to chuck towards the spit, a sense of humour and an acceptance of nerdiness.



^ + a camera is always good value too.. :lol: here's a sample from the last swap :lol: 




 [edit] stoopid chair.. where do you think *YOURE* going???


----------



## razz (6/11/11)

Just changed my status on the wiki to 'not attending' Work xmas party will be on the same day, still in for the swap though. I'm still enjoying some ales from the last swap.


----------



## Wolfman (7/11/11)

I may be able to upgrade myself. I have nothing at the moment worth swapping is the problem.


----------



## Fents (7/11/11)

is the actual swap the 10th dec? what time?


----------



## Yob (7/11/11)

anywhere from about mid-day onward, theres brewing happening too so that will consume the early portion of the day, food will go on about 3 for a 5ish feed before the serious part of the day begins  

:lol:


----------



## Vitalstatistix (7/11/11)

iamozziyob said:


> :icon_drunk:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hehehe...


----------



## Vitalstatistix (14/11/11)

Just realised that Meredith Music Festival is on this weekend so we should move the date of the caseswap 
Nah have fun guys I will arange to get my beers there before the weekend.


----------



## Yob (14/11/11)

damn hippes


----------



## Wolfy (15/11/11)

Beer is done, but I've not had time to bottle it (or do any-other beer stuff recently) so I removed my name from the list (unless I can get it done really soon).


----------



## manticle (15/11/11)

You've got nearly a month to bottle. Mine's still finishing fermenting.

I don't mind less swappers and that's plenty of notice but are you sure?

@Vitalstatistix - you suck balls my friend. Meredith?!! ppfftt

Yob will be picking up equipment from mine prior to the day so you can drop beers off to me. I'll do my best to drink them all.


----------



## Vitalstatistix (15/11/11)

Wolfy said:


> Beer is done, but I've not had time to bottle it (or do any-other beer stuff recently) so I removed my name from the list (unless I can get it done really soon).


Mine will still be in the fermenter for another week and probably not be fully carbed for the swap. You can do it!



manticle said:


> @Vitalstatistix - you suck balls my friend. Meredith?!! ppfftt
> 
> Yob will be picking up equipment from mine prior to the day so you can drop beers off to me. I'll do my best to drink them all.



Yeah I know, I am totally bummed out, but sex, drugs and rock 'n' roll (and lots of beer)....
Might take you up on the offer of dropping my swap over to yours if Yob is ok with that and has room.
Good luck getting through my swap man, should be undercarbed with a very sweet finish due to un-conditioned bottles 
:icon_offtopic: 
btw, that fucks up me being able to help out on the grain BB day too, sorry. Still cool to help out up until the weekend though.


----------



## Yob (15/11/11)

s'all good, Ive got to drop over to Maticles before the day anyway for an equipment run etc so no bother at all..

Yob


----------



## Fents (15/11/11)

looking fwd to it. i have an english pale ale cold conditioning if its shit you will get a stella pale ale.

whats cracking on the spit? hope someones bringing extra crackling this time.


----------



## [email protected] (15/11/11)

Beer4U said:


> I am a bit of a glass purist, never have used PET, but after having so many good swap beers from the PETS I am a convert, obviously not for anything i want to age.
> So off to LHBS and bought 15 Coppertun AKA Brewcraft bottles to add to my new PET collection, ******* 2 of them have holes in them and starting leaking about half way through filling. I decanted via funnel and tube into other bottles which I designated as testers.
> 
> So i got out what glass i have = 6 and filled them as I lost faith in my new PETS, stick to coopers plastic i guess...?
> ...



Well i ended up loosing another couple on carbing! It gives you the shits having to clean up beer of the floor that you have put a lot of effort into making from scratch.
As it stands i still have enough to swap, more so with others dropping out.

Anyway i let "Imake" the company that owns coppertun/brewcraft know of my disappointment and they assured me that the bottles i bought were old stock and they are aware of the problem and since changed manufacturers and to restore my faith sent me 2 boxes replacement, they look and feel identical to the coopers PET now and have no dodgy looking bottoms.


----------



## husky (15/11/11)

Just added to the wiki. I have a 75L HLT to bring if required. Would also like to take a cube home and help out of theres enough. If not I may knock out a BIAB as I struggle to get time to brew atm.
Will be coming straight from G&G and can transport grain if anyone requires.


----------



## Yob (16/11/11)

Fents said:


> whats cracking on the spit? hope someones bringing extra crackling this time.



Probably similar to July with half kilo of lamb and pork and perhaps a bit of Goat.. presumably there will be people bringing a few nibblies? 

wouldnt mind some more of that jerky that went round in July but stuffed if I know who brought it :icon_drool2:


----------



## manticle (16/11/11)

Kleiny


----------



## DarkFaerytale (21/11/11)

hey guys, sorry i'm going to have to bow out of the case swap, i have not had time to put down a beer that i think is acceptable. work and study got in the way. 

i'll make sure to keep my eye's open for the next one in july and try and make it then

good luck!

-Phill


----------



## Yob (21/11/11)

DarkFaerytale said:


> hey guys, sorry i'm going to have to bow out of the case swap, i have not had time to put down a beer that i think is acceptable. work and study got in the way.
> 
> i'll make sure to keep my eye's open for the next one in july and try and make it then
> 
> ...



not still attanding as a non swapper?


----------



## DarkFaerytale (22/11/11)

iamozziyob said:


> not still attanding as a non swapper?



i had not thought about that. i might do, do you need definate numbers or can i tell you closer to the day?


----------



## Yob (22/11/11)

DarkFaerytale said:


> i had not thought about that. i might do, do you need definate numbers or can i tell you closer to the day?



Neither here nor there really... trying to get a handle on it so as to get the right amount of foods together but not really an issue mate, just dont want to see you miss out on what will be a great day.

Yob


----------



## Yob (28/11/11)

I know it's Melbourne and largely unpredictable, but the Long Range Frocast seems good with fine weather each side of the day.


----------



## Midnight Brew (1/12/11)

I dont think my beer is going to be ready. Just over a week away and still waiting for the yeast in the post. Gonna be a wheat beer but I just dont think its gonna be ready to bottle by the 9th  as it will only be in the fermenter a week not the 2 weeks like I planned.


----------



## Fents (1/12/11)

tasted my EPA last night and its bloody good! cant wait!


----------



## [email protected] (1/12/11)

DarkFaerytale said:


> hey guys, sorry i'm going to have to bow out of the case swap, i have not had time to put down a beer that i think is acceptable. work and study got in the way.
> 
> i'll make sure to keep my eye's open for the next one in july and try and make it then
> 
> ...




Still down as a swapper on the Article?


----------



## Fourstar (2/12/11)

Beer4U said:


> Still down as a swapper on the Article?




Just removed.

I had been told by hoser he was likely to be bowing out as well due to him going back to the motherland as of tomorrow. So that brings the current total to 17 swappers if hoser is out as well.

I guess thats 7 bottles to leave at home (or kindly donate to ozzyyob!)

On another note, i'll probably be playing cricket during the day so i'll be attending in the later arvo. Siborg will be bringing/swapping my beer until i arrive. I'll probaably be ravenous so hopefully there is still food around by then. :icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (2/12/11)

Are you picking up your grain from the BB in the morning?

Big day

Sorry for OT.


----------



## peaky (2/12/11)

****! My case swap beer is infected!! And so is the batch brewed before it and the 2 after it! Just binned all three of my fermenters. ******* unbelievable. All the batches had the same infection, I can't taste it from the fermenter or during carbing. Once the beer has been bottled for 4-6 weeks, boom! Gushers! It's not a really bad tasting infection, it just tastes a bit off, but it's buggered the beer all the same. I was planning to brew tomorrow and have been stepping up a starter which I just poured down the sink. Not worth brewing at this time.

Certainly not going to pass this on to other swappers and I now only have two batches of beer left that were bottled last week. I can't taste the infection yet (maybe someone else can?) but it's not worth the risk of passing on infected beer. I guess I'll just wait a few more weeks for them to turn into gushers and then pour them down the sink. Tipped out a lot of beer today 

Still attending the case swap/brew day with equipment etc, however I'll be bringing beer purchased from Dans no doubt.

I have adjusted the case swap article to attend as a non swapper.

Sitting here drowning my sorrows with an infected ESB :icon_vomit:


----------



## manticle (2/12/11)

Feel your pain and appreciate your decision.


----------



## Charst (2/12/11)

Im stuggling with a similar issue, my last 3 batches have come out with a plasticy taste, slightly in the smell but definitely in the finish and on the burp. I didn't personally think it was infection so I did a bit of searching and blokes with similar complaints had also not be using camden tablets, I haven't for the past 3 batches. Also was using a bit of tubing that i regularly left sitting in starsan for days/weeks and when i pulled it out it was slimy, it was washed off before use but by the sound of it the star san is breaking down the plastic and may have added to the beers plastic taste.

The shit thing is under that plastic taste i can taste chocolate malt and a power of hops and I know its an instant rebrew. I really need another home brewer to try it and confirm my suspicions but I don't want to present a beer thats not up to scratch. Ive made better beer than this and will bring some but don't have enough of previous batches to swap.







peakydh said:


> ****! My case swap beer is infected!! And so is the batch brewed before it and the 2 after it! Just binned all three of my fermenters. ******* unbelievable. All the batches had the same infection, I can't taste it from the fermenter or during carbing. Once the beer has been bottled for 4-6 weeks, boom! Gushers! It's not a really bad tasting infection, it just tastes a bit off, but it's buggered the beer all the same. I was planning to brew tomorrow and have been stepping up a starter which I just poured down the sink. Not worth brewing at this time.
> 
> Certainly not going to pass this on to other swappers and I now only have two batches of beer left that were bottled last week. I can't taste the infection yet (maybe someone else can?) but it's not worth the risk of passing on infected beer. I guess I'll just wait a few more weeks for them to turn into gushers and then pour them down the sink. Tipped out a lot of beer today
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (2/12/11)

Crikey its all happening! Bad luck fellas. 

I have lost another couple to my shit house PETs, just slow leaks out the bottom, well i drank them anyway and they seemed to be a decent drop?
Seems to be I loose a couple then a couple swappers drop out anyway. 

WARNING: Swappers that get a PET from me, I suggest you place it in recycling bin after drinking. The ones that are holding up I would not trust again as far as I could throw them and thats prob not far.


----------



## peaky (2/12/11)

Yeah, it has sucked big time to go from brewing a beer that qualified for AABC to brewing 4 (possibly 6!) infected batches in a row. A nasty blow to the ego!!




EDIT: Sorry guys, I'll let you get back on topic now after my bitching


----------



## Yob (3/12/11)

Well just to add to the woes..

I should have spoken to my butcher earlier, all his spits are booked for the day, Not to worry, we will use the Hooded BBQ here so food will still happen, just ordered 4.5kg Lamb and 4.5kg Pork for the day (should get some crackelin :icon_drool2: )

Brewing me 4th AG today to get one more practice run in before next weekend :icon_chickcheers: 

mmmm Centennial, Amarillo, Simcoe (Not used Simcoe before)

Sorry for your losses guys... is there not a law about turning up with Dan's Beers? :unsure: :drinks: 

Yob


----------



## peaky (3/12/11)

iamozziyob said:


> Well just to add to the woes..
> 
> I should have spoken to my butcher earlier, all his spits are booked for the day, Not to worry, we will use the Hooded BBQ here so food will still happen, just ordered 4.5kg Lamb and 4.5kg Pork for the day (should get some crackelin :icon_drool2: )
> 
> ...



There probably is a law about showing up to a case swap with Dan's beers. Am I banned?

That's a nice mix of hops you're using there too.


----------



## Yob (3/12/11)

peakydh said:


> There probably is a law about showing up to a case swap with Dan's beers. Am I banned?
> 
> That's a nice mix of hops you're using there too.




Naa mate just yankin ya chain, sorry to read of your losses, heart breaking (not so good on the wallet either)



(edit) but yes if you rock up with VB


----------



## peaky (3/12/11)

iamozziyob said:


> Naa mate just yankin ya chain, sorry to read of your losses, heart breaking (not so good on the wallet either)
> 
> 
> 
> (edit) but yes if you rock up with VB



haha! No chance!

Actually looking forward to picking out some nice commercial beers. I don't buy them very often.


----------



## Charst (3/12/11)

iamozziyob said:


> Well just to add to the woes..
> 
> I should have spoken to my butcher earlier, all his spits are booked for the day, Not to worry, we will use the Hooded BBQ here so food will still happen, just ordered 4.5kg Lamb and 4.5kg Pork for the day (should get some crackelin :icon_drool2: )
> 
> ...





By Spit you mean the Machine not the meat I assume? If so, I have one, a Converted Keg, Happy to drop off when i drop of the beer this week.
Im no expert with it I find it hard to get the bastard hot enough but if you want to lend it for the Day no dramas.


----------



## Yob (3/12/11)

Charst said:


> By Spit you mean the Machine not the meat I assume? If so, I have one, a Converted Keg, Happy to drop off when i drop of the beer this week.
> Im no expert with it I find it hard to get the bastard hot enough but if you want to lend it for the Day no dramas.



I don't think there is need mate, the Hooded BBQ Ive got will suffice, Meat has been ordered, and will organise some other bits and pieces to nibble on before it's cooked round 5-6ish... The butcher kindly offered to lend me a wood fired one but I think that will be more hassle than it's worth... more shit to clean  

Cheers for the offer though

:icon_cheers:


----------



## husky (3/12/11)

Just sampled my swap beer after a week in the bottle. Tastes exactly how I imagined 100g of cascade as I drained into the cube would!
Is there a recipe thread? Would be interested to see what everyone is brewing.


----------



## Yob (4/12/11)

husky said:


> Is there a recipe thread?



there is but fkucked if I can find it atm... :blink:


----------



## peaky (4/12/11)

Here 'tis


Case swap recipe thread


----------



## razz (4/12/11)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=58409


----------



## bullsneck (4/12/11)

I've got 200g of Challenger (2010 - 7%) that I'm going to bring along to the case swap if anyone is keen to purchase off me. I'll have them in 100g bags. $6 per 100g.

Let me know if you are keen.


----------



## Yob (6/12/11)

bullsneck said:


> I've got 200g of Challenger (2010 - 7%) that I'm going to bring along to the case swap if anyone is keen to purchase off me. I'll have them in 100g bags. $6 per 100g.
> 
> Let me know if you are keen.




though I may get into a bit of trouble for it, put me down for 100g... 

the freezer is filling up with hops but I could always do with another packet of something Ive not tried :lol: 

:icon_drunk:


----------



## Vitalstatistix (6/12/11)

ok, just want to cofirm the final list as I am getting my swap ready today.

*is this it?*

Hoser is out too believe???

4. Fourstar - Pale Ale - Most Probably!
5. Charst -
7. TerritoryBrew - Something beery - Sure, sounds like a blast.
8. siborg - Galaxy Pale Ale - you bet
9. Razz-Bo Pils-(chilling now) Not attending
10. Husky - APA - Attending
12. Brendo - US Red, attending
13. bullsneck - American Pale Ale - not attending
14. Beer4U - ESB - probably
15. Fents
16. Manticle - English IPA. Attending.
17. Vitalstatistix - saison - unfortunatly not sad.gif
18. Don Mateo - yes - meybe
20. Hoser - most likely an American Pale Ale
21. Acasta
23. Adolfo - IPA - Most probably
24. iamozziyob - Halletau/Galaxy/Citra APA - only if im breathing


----------



## Fourstar (6/12/11)

yeah i think thats correct mate.


----------



## Vitalstatistix (6/12/11)

*is this it?*

Hoser *is *out too

4. Fourstar - Pale Ale - Most Probably!
5. Charst -
7. TerritoryBrew - Something beery - Sure, sounds like a blast.
8. siborg - Galaxy Pale Ale - you bet
9. Razz-Bo Pils-(chilling now) Not attending
10. Husky - APA - Attending
12. Brendo - US Red, attending
13. bullsneck - American Pale Ale - not attending
14. Beer4U - ESB - probably
15. Fents
16. Manticle - English IPA. Attending.
17. Vitalstatistix - saison - unfortunatly not sad.gif
18. Don Mateo - yes - meybe
21. Acasta
23. Adolfo - IPA - Most probably
24. iamozziyob - Halletau/Galaxy/Citra APA - only if im breathing


Total of 16 bottles.


----------



## Wolfman (6/12/11)

Can I join in still? I have a Dr's golden ale that's been cold conditioning for a couple of weeks in the fridge? I can bottle it tonight when I get home if that's acceptable?


----------



## Charst (6/12/11)

is this it?

Hoser is out too

4. Fourstar - Pale Ale - Most Probably!
5. Charst - Black IPA - Attending
7. TerritoryBrew - Something beery - Sure, sounds like a blast.
8. siborg - Galaxy Pale Ale - you bet
9. Razz-Bo Pils-(chilling now) Not attending
10. Husky - APA - Attending
12. Brendo - US Red, attending
13. bullsneck - American Pale Ale - not attending
14. Beer4U - ESB - probably
15. Fents
16. Manticle - English IPA. Attending.
17. Vitalstatistix - saison - unfortunatly not sad.gif
18. Don Mateo - yes - meybe
21. Acasta
23. Adolfo - IPA - Most probably
24. iamozziyob - Halletau/Galaxy/Citra APA - only if im breathing


Total of 16 bottles.


----------



## Fents (6/12/11)

Wolfman said:


> Can I join in still? I have a Dr's golden ale that's been cold conditioning for a couple of weeks in the fridge? I can bottle it tonight when I get home if that's acceptable?



of course! get it in the bottles and update the list! cant belive its only 16 bottles...weakest swap ever.

(17 bottles including wolfman if he updates the list!)

p.s anyone driving from watsonia way?


----------



## [email protected] (6/12/11)

Yeah get in there wolfman! Always good to try another GA once in a while


----------



## Wolfman (6/12/11)

is this it?

Hoser is out too?
3. Wolfman- Dr's Golden Ale
4. Fourstar - Pale Ale - Most Probably!
5. Charst - Black IPA - Attending
7. TerritoryBrew - Something beery - Sure, sounds like a blast.
8. siborg - Galaxy Pale Ale - you bet
9. Razz-Bo Pils-(chilling now) Not attending
10. Husky - APA - Attending
12. Brendo - US Red, attending
13. bullsneck - American Pale Ale - not attending
14. Beer4U - ESB - probably
15. Fents
16. Manticle - English IPA. Attending.
17. Vitalstatistix - saison - unfortunatly not sad.gif
18. Don Mateo - yes - meybe
21. Acasta
23. Adolfo - IPA - Most probably
24. iamozziyob - Halletau/Galaxy/Citra APA - only if im breathing


Total of 17 bottles.


----------



## manticle (6/12/11)

18 bottles if everyone includes an extra for the host.

Do it.


----------



## Yob (6/12/11)

Wolfman said:


> 3. Wolfman- Dr's Golden Ale



sorry PM sent with details... been at the pub... dont ya know Tuesday is the new Friday

 

Yob

[edit] the droppers must all be scared of a little rain  

_*WE*_ even have dry firewood!! 

(Sorry LF I couldnt help it :lol: )


----------



## Vitalstatistix (7/12/11)

Alright 18 it is. 

3. Wolfman- Dr's Golden Ale
4. Fourstar - Pale Ale - Most Probably!
5. Charst - Black IPA - Attending
7. TerritoryBrew - Something beery - Sure, sounds like a blast.
8. siborg - Galaxy Pale Ale - you bet
9. Razz-Bo Pils-(chilling now) Not attending
10. Husky - APA - Attending
12. Brendo - US Red, attending
13. bullsneck - American Pale Ale - not attending
14. Beer4U - ESB - probably
15. Fents
16. Manticle - English IPA. Attending.
17. Vitalstatistix - saison - unfortunatly not sad.gif
18. Don Mateo - yes - meybe
21. Acasta
23. Adolfo - IPA - Most probably
24. iamozziyob *X2* - Halletau/Galaxy/Citra APA - only if im breathing


----------



## brendo (8/12/11)

Sorry guys, I have been leaving it as late as possible to make this call - but my beer just simply won't be ready (slowest ferment ever) and I am not confident enough with where it is at no that if I chuck it into bottles now that it will be all good in 4-6 weeks. So, on that basis I won't be swapping.

I will still pop along for a while on Saturday, but now as a non-swapper I am afraid.

Brendo


----------



## Yob (8/12/11)

mine still needs a month in the bottle if that helps and I know others that have only just bottled..??

I dont mind waiting to drink em...


----------



## Fourstar (8/12/11)

.... and now we are back to 17 bottles.


----------



## mxd (8/12/11)

I've got a keg of diactyl boh pil and revolting APA at the moment, maybe I could drop them off so you guys could empty em for me as my lawn doesn't need any more fluid


----------



## Hoser (8/12/11)

Sorry guys I'm gone to Canada for the holidays and just ran out of time to bottle my APA. Hope it's a great swap!


----------



## [email protected] (8/12/11)

mxd said:


> I've got a keg of diactyl boh pil and revolting APA at the moment, maybe I could drop them off so you guys could empty em for me as my lawn doesn't need any more fluid



Do it! i want to taste the butter pils, just for education purposes


----------



## razz (8/12/11)

Fourstar said:


> .... and now we are back to 17 bottles.


I bottled 20 PET's yesterday so our kind host will now get 3 Bo Pils.


----------



## manticle (8/12/11)

Update in the wiki any recommendations on whether your beer is RTD or needs time. I bottled mine Monday so it needs another week or two to carb (lo carb anyway as it's UK but still) but it's a hoppy English IPA so fresh is good.

Note English - anyone that is disappointed for not receiving a US hop monster will be strung up by the codlings on yonder tree.

Drink mine around Christmas. Sorry it's not ready and sorry for the lack of labels but I do knw the beer is decent and uninfected.

The rest is up to personal taste.


----------



## brendo (9/12/11)

OK... so when I got home last everything had finally dropped clear - I have the beer chilling to drop everything out and will taste it again tonight, but if people are happy to wait for it to carb up, then it looks like I am back in.

Brendo


----------



## Fents (9/12/11)

of course we will wait for whats prob going to be contender beer of the swap 

what time you heading to the swap brendo?


----------



## brendo (9/12/11)

Fents said:


> of course we will wait for whats prob going to be contender beer of the swap
> 
> what time you heading to the swap brendo?



Lets not get too ahead of ourselves Fents :icon_cheers: 

I should be there around 1-1:30pm ish. I have to run off for a dinner event, so I will be cutting out somewhere between 6-7:30pm at a guess. One of these days I will get to hang around to stumps for a case swap.


----------



## donmateo (9/12/11)

brendo said:


> OK... so when I got home last everything had finally dropped clear - I have the beer chilling to drop everything out and will taste it again tonight, but if people are happy to wait for it to carb up, then it looks like I am back in.
> 
> Brendo



TOP WORK!!


----------



## Wolfy (9/12/11)

The beer I planned to swap tastes fine but is (also) not carbonated.
It will probably be best about NewYears.
If the people who have already got their stuff ready have allocated enough bottles I could enter it as well, but don't want to jump back in so late and mess things up - so let me know.


----------



## Yob (9/12/11)

my vote is go for it Wolfy :beerbang:


----------



## Fents (9/12/11)

get it in wolfy, i sent 18 bottles just in case


----------



## manticle (9/12/11)

What's the final count? This is getting confusing.

I can bring an extra beer along on the day so no major drama but no more. In the swap, out the swap, up the swap. My head is swimming. Buy the red shoes, they suit your complection.


----------



## Fents (9/12/11)

dont hang shit on my shoes.


----------



## manticle (9/12/11)

I wasn't.

I was hanging shit on your complection.

I mean......um, I expect to find your shoes will look very nice at 2am.


----------



## Fents (9/12/11)

i'll have you know the spew on my shoes at 2am match your shirt perfectly.


----------



## manticle (9/12/11)

I shall wear my finest hat!


----------



## Wolfy (9/12/11)

manticle said:


> What's the final count? This is getting confusing.


18, unless somebody objects before I read the forums in the morning.


----------



## Yob (9/12/11)

Fents said:


> i'll have you know the spew on my shoes at 2am match your shirt perfectly.




lolled 

final score? 18

welcome back wolfy :icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (9/12/11)

Wolfy said:


> 18, unless somebody objects before I read the forums in the morning.




I object to a lot of things but not usually to extra beer.


----------



## Wolfy (10/12/11)

manticle said:


> I object to a lot of things but not usually to extra beer.


Lucky that, since I owe you an extra beer ... which you better fukin' appreciate since it cost me a midnight trip to the Dr's.


----------



## brettprevans (10/12/11)

Fents said:


> of course we will wait for whats prob going to be contender beer of the swap
> 
> what time you heading to the swap brendo?


Nah mate im not swapping this year. Maybe next year. Maybe Anotger version of my amarillo stout


----------



## Wolfy (10/12/11)

For those who do not read (or pay attention to) the Case-Swap Article, *please do not drink the bottles in numeric order* - mine (#1 on the swap list) needs a good few weeks to carbonate.


----------



## Charst (10/12/11)

Really Sorry Gents but I've been crook as a dog for 24 hours and its not going away. Bit fked off about as I was keen as mustard.
Beers are with Yob, Coopers Bottles Marked "B"
I had made recipe stickers to go on the beer but I can't come today now so can't attach them.




Apologies

Ash

EDIT: Beer is Ready to Drink


----------



## [email protected] (11/12/11)

Thanks again to Mr and Mrs Yob for having us around are providing tasty food. 
Was a good day/eve
Getting sleepy now, good run back no much traffic. cheers


----------



## Fents (11/12/11)

shouts to mr and mrs yob for a great swap. good to see not much has changed since i missed the last couple of swaps and everyone still loves getting on it! apologies to anyones ear i chewed off. not a bad beer tasted all day / night.

pulled up right as rain today after a macca's run when i got home.

big shouts to fournuts as well for the lift home!

that bloody meat was good too!

would of loved to have hung around and seen how messy mantaray and crew got but alas my time was up.


----------



## Midnight Brew (11/12/11)

Big thanks to Mr and Mrs Yob for hosting the swap yesterday. Learnt alot of new things that I would have never thought of.

Loved Wolfy's dunkelweizen and another big thanks to everyone who gave this noob advice and teach me the tips and tricks of all grain. Had alot of fun brewing and drinking with the AHB fellas on what was a fantastic day.

Cheers and beers :icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (11/12/11)

Hello.

Cheers to all.

Had a very good evening. Thanks to wolfman for the pizza slice but I had already eaten.

Cheers to yob and Mrs Yob for the hospitality and coffee etc this morning. Recover well ye swappers.


----------



## Wolfy (11/12/11)

Big thanks to both the hosts (and everyone who attended) for an enjoyable evening.
Luckily for me, public transport was still running around midnight so I got home with minimal drama, just a but wet was all.

A few people asked about Vienna's grain bill, so here it is:

*Vienna Lager*
OG: 1.058
FG: 1.018
IBU: 29.1

2.56 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) 
1.54 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) 
1.36 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM)
0.20 kg Caraaroma (130.0 SRM) 
26.00 gm Hallertau Aroma 09 [8.10%] (60 min) Hops 27.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Mt. Hood (HomeGrown) 10 [5.00%] (10 min) Hops 1.8 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) 
1.00 gm Calcium Carbonate (Chalk) (Mash 60.0 min) 
1.00 gm Yeast Nutrient (Boil 60.0 min) 
2.00 gm Calcium Sulfate (Gypsum) (Mash 60.0 min) 
6.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) 
4L Starter German Bock Lager (White Labs #WLP833) Yeast-Lager 

Single Infusion Mash @ 67C for 60mins
90min Boil

Notes:
WLP833 slant, 10ml, 50ml, 250ml, 1L, 4L
32L into kettle @ 1.048, 23.5L into fermentor @ 1.058, 16C out of CFC, chilled to 8C to pitch yeast
2 Weeks primary, FG: 1.018
4 Weeks Lager @ 2C
Kegged & refrigerated @ 6C (few months now)


----------



## Wolfman (11/12/11)

WOW what a night. Cheers to Mr and Mrs Yob for the hospitality!!

It's always good to call yourself a virgin! Yes I was a virgin last night and had a great time. Drank way too much but hey I wasn't by myself in that department. Food was great, really enjoyed the company (hope I didnt offend anyone, apologies if I did) and of course all beers were delish. Can't wait to try all the swap beers.

Looking forward to the next one.

Cheers


----------



## Yob (11/12/11)

Charst said:


> Apologies



No worries mate, get well and then ya can come collect ya beer, weve got it crated for you so just let me know when ya want em



Wolfy said:


> Luckily for me, public transport was still running around midnight so I got home with minimal drama, just a but wet was all.



glad to hear it, I was a bit worried you would get to the city and not have a train


----------



## husky (11/12/11)

Big thanks to Mr and Mrs Yob for a great night. Food was great just a shame I had to leave a bit early, in heindsight I should have just thrown a sway in the back yard.
Thanks wolfy and brendo for the kegs to try. Enjoyed them all however should have saved brendo's 100IBU 8%er for later in the night.
Looking forward to see how the amber ale turns out. I got 17.5L into the fermenter this morning at 1.055. Just pitched an active coopers yeast starter. Going to ferment at 17 degrees. Will hold a few bottles for the next meet and hopefully taste the different yeasts that people have pitched.
Thanks to all for making it a great night!


----------



## manticle (11/12/11)

Wolfy said:


> Big thanks to both the hosts (and everyone who attended) for an enjoyable evening.
> Luckily for me, public transport was still running around midnight so I got home with minimal drama, just a but wet was all.
> 
> A few people asked about Vienna's grain bill, so here it is:
> ...



I thought it was beautiful except for the carbonate.

Jokes.

Tasted fine to me. Also had one of the extra bottles you gave me quite late in the night. Seemed like an ap - I was pretty toasted at the time but I still very much enjoyed it.

Recent swaps I've just been wanting to enjoy the beer and company and not get too BJCP-ish about assessing people's beers. Apologies if people are hoping for feedback or opinion - if that's the case, ask me (I mean that to whoever), otherwise if I don't spit it out it's OK and if I go back for seconds it's probably pretty good.

Thanks for the barleywine either fourstar or brendo - delicious.


----------



## Wolfy (11/12/11)

iamozziyob said:


> glad to hear it, I was a bit worried you would get to the city and not have a train


I got the last Ringwood-Frankston bus to Dandy then the 2nd last train home from there, so all good. 
And SWMBO's car got fixed today, so she'll be good for work tomorrow too. 


manticle said:


> I thought it was beautiful except for the carbonate.
> 
> Jokes.
> 
> Tasted fine to me. Also had one of the extra bottles you gave me quite late in the night. Seemed like an ap - I was pretty toasted at the time but I still very much enjoyed it.


LOL.

The bottle marked 'AA' should have been an *A*merican Pale *A*le, the other bottle is the same as the case-swap, so save it 'till next year (or drink it when suitably wasted).


----------



## manticle (11/12/11)

Yeah figured the 'I' was the same as the case swap. Was the aa we had. Good.


----------



## brendo (12/12/11)

Good swap day guys... just a shame I had to run fairly earlish, missed out on some fun I am sure. SWMBO is entertaining the idea of us hosting a swap at some stage - so if that happens it should be at least one swap I get to stay until stumps!!

Thanks to the Yobs - great job hosting guys and conveniently located close to home :super: 

I have updated the swap list - as mine only got bottled Saturday morning, she will need some time to carb up, so give it 4-6 weeks and she should be good to go. Looking forward to sampling some of the wares over the Xmas break.

Thanks for the beers shared guys and looking forward to doing it all again next year.

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## WarmBeer (12/12/11)

Likewise. Wish I'd been able to stay longer, not long after I emptied my first (of few) beers on the day, I found myself cursing the wife for double booking our Saturday night.

Good to catch up with you guys, hope my off-the-cuff water calculations were accurate (fyi, it's ∏r2h) and didn't leave the BIAB boys under-volume, and hope you didn't all get too wet when the storm hit, even if you were all too pissed to notice.


----------



## Yob (12/12/11)

WarmBeer said:


> Good to catch up with you guys, hope my off-the-cuff water calculations were accurate (fyi, it's ∏r2h) and didn't leave the BIAB boys under-volume, and hope you didn't all get too wet when the storm hit, even if you were all too pissed to notice.



we ended just a little short but it all worked out in the end pretty damn close.. certainly not too bad for a mish mash of equipment and a couple of noobs..

the storm came in just as we finished the clean up and was good to finally sit down for a while and enjoy the beers  

while im here there are a few bits of leftover kit from swappers





funnel end I think is Manticles, Plastic container I think is Peaky's, dunno anout the rest... 

hoodie is mine


----------



## brendo (12/12/11)

iamozziyob said:


> we ended just a little short but it all worked out in the end pretty damn close.. certainly not too bad for a mish mash of equipment and a couple of noobs..
> 
> the storm came in just as we finished the clean up and was good to finally sit down for a while and enjoy the beers
> 
> ...



orange lid is mine... will have to organise to grab it off you, no major rush though.


----------



## Yob (12/12/11)

brendo said:


> orange lid is mine... will have to organise to grab it off you, no major rush though.



you guys can swing by anytime for it, will leave in the shed on the table for collection..

there is also a couple of kegs that I think are wolfy's but will happily accept as donation :lol: 

Yob


----------



## Wolfy (12/12/11)

iamozziyob said:


> there is also a couple of kegs that I think are wolfy's but will happily accept as donation :lol:


LOL you wish.
But, if you had a keg-fridge you could connect them back up and drink the beer, since it will be at least a few days before we get over that way.


----------



## Yob (12/12/11)

Wolfy said:


> LOL you wish.
> But, if you had a keg-fridge you could connect them back up and drink the beer, since it will be at least a few days before we get over that way.



iz dat right... where'd you stash the lines? h34r: 

naa only kidding, I wouldnt know what the hell im doin so best not to mess with others gear... there IS some bloody nice beer in em though which was muchly appreciated

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Siborg (12/12/11)

Thanks to Mr and Mrs Yob for hosting. Was a great day and night. I've updated the article regarding my swap beer. RTD now. Be sure to drink while it's fresh.

Can't wait to ferment out the brew we did. I don't know if I got the BIAB or the 3 tier one but, either way, should be good.

What ever became of the 2 no shows?


----------



## manticle (12/12/11)

iamozziyob said:


> we ended just a little short but it all worked out in the end pretty damn close.. certainly not too bad for a mish mash of equipment and a couple of noobs..
> 
> the storm came in just as we finished the clean up and was good to finally sit down for a while and enjoy the beers
> 
> ...



I'm not attached to the funnel end. You could turn it into a very smart hat.

Is that a hoodie or a t-shirt? Grabbed one from cocko at the bulk buy in the morning and have no idea what I've done with it. Medium sized t-shirt. Otherwise it might be in Wolfman's car.


----------



## Yob (12/12/11)

naa that me hoodie mate, havnt seen a shirt layin about, I had the sweats up today restoring the yard and would have come across it if it was here.. will ask the good woman when she gets home as well.


----------



## manticle (12/12/11)

Probably dropped it at my house after the buy. Had to go away for work so I can't really check.


----------



## peaky (12/12/11)

iamozziyob said:


> we ended just a little short but it all worked out in the end pretty damn close.. certainly not too bad for a mish mash of equipment and a couple of noobs..
> 
> the storm came in just as we finished the clean up and was good to finally sit down for a while and enjoy the beers
> 
> ...



Ahh yes, the plastic container is my grain scoop and also the straw hat is mine. Just pop them in the garage with the mash tun and I'll pick up Friday. Cheers mate.


----------



## Wolfy (12/12/11)

iamozziyob said:


> iz dat right... where'd you stash the lines? h34r:
> 
> naa only kidding, I wouldnt know what the hell im doin so best not to mess with others gear... there IS some bloody nice beer in em though which was muchly appreciated


Lines are there, and it's all quick-disconnects, and can only be plugged in one (logical) way, the only issue is getting the kegs cool.


----------



## adolfofdez (12/12/11)

Another thanks to Mr and Mrs Yob, it was a great day.

Also, thanks to all you guys, great to meet you and got quite a few useful tips that i will put in practice in no time. 

Looking forward to the next one already!


----------



## Charst (12/12/11)

Siborg said:


> Thanks to Mr and Mrs Yob for hosting. Was a great day and night. I've updated the article regarding my swap beer. RTD now. Be sure to drink while it's fresh.
> 
> Can't wait to ferment out the brew we did. I don't know if I got the BIAB or the 3 tier one but, either way, should be good.
> 
> What ever became of the 2 no shows?




I can only speak for one of the no shows. me. 

partly some of this :icon_vomit: and a lot of an un created emoticon where it comes out the back. h34r: 

So i spent friday arvo until sunday firmly seated on the porcelain throne and bemoaning the fact i should be drinking and eating meat. 
Fortunately its cleared up well enough for me to go to work today. typical.

Apologies have been mentioned but again Sorry for the no show gents!


----------



## manticle (13/12/11)

He means no show as in signed up for the swap but neither beer nor swapper nor apology to be seen. You'll get back 16 bottles, not 18 as a result because there were only 16 swaps.

You were a show - even though you weren't there, your beer was.


----------



## bullsneck (13/12/11)

Name and shame!!


----------



## Yob (13/12/11)

I havnt as yet been through the numbers, will do tonight.

Not a single broken glass on the night, well done gents, the backyard almost looks like it's former self. 

The kettle stand however looks quite sad with the 3 ring back in place. 

Put 13l into the the fv of 1060 brewday wort last night and pitched this morning... Noice


----------



## Lecterfan (13/12/11)

iamozziyob said:


> Not a single broken glass on the night, well done gents, the backyard almost looks like it's former self.



Aren't you glad I couldn't make it? :lol:


----------



## Vitalstatistix (13/12/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Aren't you glad I couldn't make it? :lol:




I was just going to say the same thing h34r:


----------



## Yob (14/12/11)

Looks to me like the* NO SHOWS* were* Acasta *and* Territory Brew*... 

Poor form Gentlemen..

@ Acasta, I especially felt that you would show up given the kindness and trust I showed when I dropped off that keg to you without payment... <_<  

oh well..

Thanks to all the other participants for what was an entertaining and delightful day..

@ Vitals and Lecter... next time boys :icon_cheers: 

Yob

[edit re no-shows] of course, if there was something terrible that occured to you or your family's then, full retraction, and naturally understand.


----------



## Siborg (15/12/11)

Anyone got stuck into these yet? I'm looking forward to to trying some, but won't be home tonight or tomorrow night to start. May have to wait till the weekend


----------



## Yob (15/12/11)

Siborg said:


> Anyone got stuck into these yet? I'm looking forward to to trying some, but won't be home tonight or tomorrow night to start. May have to wait till the weekend




Ive got yours in the fridge... gunna have a go at it tonight... :icon_drunk: 
re my swap beer.. though greenish I thought I try one of them last night... wasnt terribly impressed by it... hopefully it was just because it was green..

re above, I had an unread PM from Acasta in my inbox I missed from the 20th saying it was looking like he was pulling out, I guess he just forgot to update the swap article.


----------



## manticle (15/12/11)

Siborg said:


> Anyone got stuck into these yet? I'm looking forward to to trying some, but won't be home tonight or tomorrow night to start. May have to wait till the weekend




http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry855329


----------



## Yob (18/12/11)

you know, the only thing out of place in the backyard, as of today, is a single stubbie... 

a single_* VB stubbie*_... did I miss something on the day? :blink: 

it's... not... _*REALLY*_ VB... is* it???*

someone left it yankin me chain? 

well *WOOF*.. it's been driving me nutz for days. :lol: :blink:

[edit] photo


----------



## razz (18/12/11)

Maybe the neighbour threw it over the fence.


----------



## Wolfman (18/12/11)

Hahahahahha yep that was one of mine! It was a larger that I made, smells funny. Just wanted some feed back on it.

I have finally been converted. Had two cans of the shit on the way home from work on Wednesday, nearly chucked the second one in the bin! God awful crap it is. Can proudly say *NO MORE VB FOR ME!*


----------



## Yob (18/12/11)

id probably drink it over his :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (18/12/11)

Wolfman said:


> Hahahahahha yep that was one of mine! It was a larger that I made, smells funny. Just wanted some feed back on it.
> 
> I have finally been converted. Had two cans of the shit on the way home from work on Wednesday, nearly chucked the second one in the bin! God awful crap it is. Can proudly say *NO MORE VB FOR ME!*



A LAGER!!!!  

VB awful?? Dems fightn words !! angels piss mate


----------



## Yob (18/12/11)

Wolfman said:


> Can proudly say *NO MORE VB FOR ME!*



and its a bloody good thing too, there's never any going back now B) 

did you get the feedback or nobody was game??... the bottle _*IS*_ fairly off putting..  

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Wolfman (18/12/11)

Yer some of the boys had a try. It's a bit sulferie, not to bad cold. Manticle let his warm up a little, he's still breathing JUST!


----------



## Wolfman (18/12/11)

iamozziyob said:


> View attachment 51042




Put it in the fridge till it'd real cold. Let me know what you think.


----------



## peaky (15/3/12)

peakydh said:


> ****! My case swap beer is infected!! And so is the batch brewed before it and the 2 after it! Just binned all three of my fermenters. ******* unbelievable. All the batches had the same infection, I can't taste it from the fermenter or during carbing. Once the beer has been bottled for 4-6 weeks, boom! Gushers! It's not a really bad tasting infection, it just tastes a bit off, but it's buggered the beer all the same. I was planning to brew tomorrow and have been stepping up a starter which I just poured down the sink. Not worth brewing at this time.
> 
> Certainly not going to pass this on to other swappers and I now only have two batches of beer left that were bottled last week. I can't taste the infection yet (maybe someone else can?) but it's not worth the risk of passing on infected beer. I guess I'll just wait a few more weeks for them to turn into gushers and then pour them down the sink. Tipped out a lot of beer today
> 
> ...



Well after all the drama in the above post and replacing all my fermenters I seem to have successfully brewed 10 double batches since this issue without that dreaded infection raring it's ugly head once. I'm so bloody happy about it and figured this was the place to share my joy, back where it all began....

Bring on the next caseswap!..... :super:


----------



## Yob (15/3/12)

peakydh said:


> Bring on the next caseswap!..... :super:



are we always slow on the uptake? Im getting (not really) worried that July will fizz... christ, WA has their Xmas one soretd...

how embarresment :lol: 

good news on the brews mate

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Wolfy (15/3/12)

peakydh said:


> Bring on the next caseswap!..... :super:


July swap at your place?
... first person to mention it hosts it.


----------



## peaky (16/3/12)

Wolfy said:


> July swap at your place?
> ... first person to mention it hosts it.




Haha! Case swap in a 2 bedroom unit. Don't forget to bring your cat to swing....


----------

